

The Green City of the Future - mcxx
http://www.popsci.com/futurecity/plan.html

======
streety
There are some really good ideas here. There are also some I just can't see
working before the population reaches 20 billion+. The vertical farm for
instance I just can't see working.

Using salt solutions to heat and cool a building is an interesting idea. I'm
not sure how a thermostat would work in that situation though. I would suspect
the temperature is controlled by the mix of salts in the solution and once
that is set it would be a pain to change.

